# Class A CDL driver w/ loader experience seeks employment in Chicago NW Burbs



## jegolopolli (Jan 13, 2012)

As the title suggests, I am seeking winter work. I have a Class A CDL w/ tanker endorsement. I have experience driving/operating dump trucks and loaders. 

I live in Des Plaines, Illinois. 

I have applied at a few companies and also interviewed for IDOT but no word from anybody.

Thanks!


----------



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

if you are still looking

i have work for you

[email protected]

thanks


----------



## jegolopolli (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks! I have emailed you.


----------

